# Hymer Camp 64 overcab window damage...help please



## timtimpeggy (Feb 6, 2011)

I noticed severe damp around the window above the cab on the Hymer yesterday. I removed the window to investigate the leak and the window promptly split into its two halves. The seal holding it together has completely gone. Anyone know if I can repair this with something like silicon or do I need a new one?
any advice or comment welcome
Tim


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

clean all the meating parts and dry off
buy loctite 595 clear silicone
apply a bead all the way round put back together and leave in a warmish place overnight
will then be as was


----------



## timtimpeggy (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks for the advice...that's great news....just got to get the rest of the leak sorted first!


----------

